# Medicare denying 33228



## dkouba (Mar 7, 2012)

Has anyone come across problems with Medicare denying code 33228.  They are stating that it is an invalid code.  Commercial is accepting this with no problems.


----------



## ammontagano (Mar 8, 2012)

Call Medicare, 33228 is a new code for 2012 and it might not be loaded into Medicare's system yet.


----------

